# April 1st jokes



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2013)

I did not want to totally steal Jimmies thread so I thought I would start over here. My little story got me thinking and laughing. Please put any appropriate april fool stories here- This is a thread to be stolen.

April fools joke gone bad: When I was a kid my bedroom was under the kitchen- at about 9 I got the brilliant Idea to use a rubber band on the kitchen sprayer- When mom got up april 1 she turned on water it sprayed her and she screeched-jumped back-YipeeYipeeYipee water still going so she had to go back getting sprayed again and shut it off-  needless to say it made a mess but she took it with good humor. Now next year comes along and of course being 10 I tried the same again- It would have worked great except dad got up in middle of night to get glass of water-same result but to say the least he did not screech- much higher decibel level and definitely X-rated to say the least . :dash2::dash2::dash2: Mike retreated to the recess's of the unfinished basement until the dust settled.


----------



## Jason (Apr 1, 2013)

My wife last year covered my bar of soap with fingernail polish. Took me about 3 minutes of lathering before i realized something wasn't right.

Jason


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 1, 2013)

That trick is always a big hit in the EMS and Fire stations. An oldie but someone will always fall for it.

My all time favorite water trick is to use oxygen tubing (I'm a paramedic) to reroute the water flow from the inside of the toilet. Plug one end into the water fill tube and route the other end out the back of the toilet and tape it to the side of the bowl. Carefully aim it so that when someone stands and flushes they get a huge surprise. They will have to wade through the water to stop the flow from inside the tank. Awesome prank. Had a female medic that finally gave up after I got her with this one. She waved the white flag. Surrendered.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

Jason said:


> My wife last year covered my bar of soap with fingernail polish. Took me about 3 minutes of lathering before i realized something wasn't right.
> 
> Jason



 

Holy moly! That could have been serious! Not just the eyes but what it you started washing . . . . never mind but mad that seems more like a vendetta than a joke.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2013)

I got thinking about this and after he calmed down- he informed me there would be absolutely no plumbing fixtures used in the future in April fools or as far as that goes any other joking. I told him that I definitely understood- but I really did not.
I spent my summers with my Grandparents in north Idaho almost on the Montana border. We worked in places that are still pretty wild. He was a little salvage logger.
One day I told grandpa about the april fools incident and Granma started laughing. Gramps grumbled it wasn't funny, walking outside to smoke his pipe. He was sorta perturbed. Grandma proceeded to tell a story of another young man at about 12 and his april fools joke. Gramps always went out to the outhouse at about the same time in the evening to sit, relax, read and calmly do his thing. This was a pretty stout wooden structure, gramps built things pretty heavy duty-including the door. Gramps was about 6' 2" and 210 not small. Now about the time that he was good and relaxed dad-the 12 yr old thru the switch on their brand knew super duty electric fencer which he had hooked to the underside of the seat in the outhouse. Now dad was really into electronics but definitely was not ready for what happened. Gramps flew thru the heavy doorway screaming bloody murder tearing the door off o it's hinges and landing on his face. Dad at this point was operating out of fear alone and took off to his best friends-my future uncle- he spent the next couple of days there. Gramps did not sit quite right for a week. Grandma was a very serious woman but she ended this story with a smile on her face. My cousin and I went outside and my Grandpa said I don't want to hear one word about it. We never spoke to him about it again. Dad never heard the end of it though..............


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I got thinking about this and after he calmed down- he informed me there would be absolutely no plumbing fixtures used in the future in April fools or as far as that goes any other joking. I told him that I definitely understood- but I really did not.
> I spent my summers with my Grandparents in north Idaho almost on the Montana border. We worked in places that are still pretty wild. He was a little salvage logger.
> One day I told grandpa about the april fools incident and Granma started laughing. Gramps grumbled it wasn't funny, walking outside to smoke his pipe. He was sorta perturbed. Grandma proceeded to tell a story of another young man at about 12 and his april fools joke. Gramps always went out to the outhouse at about the same time in the evening to sit, relax, read and calmly do his thing. This was a pretty stout wooden structure, gramps built things pretty heavy duty-including the door. Gramps was about 6' 2" and 210 not small. Now about the time that he was good and relaxed dad-the 12 yr old thru the switch on their brand knew super duty electric fencer which he had hooked to the underside of the seat in the outhouse. Now dad was really into electronics but definitely was not ready for what happened. Gramps flew thru the heavy doorway screaming bloody murder tearing the door off o it's hinges and landing on his face. Dad at this point was operating out of fear alone and took off to his best friends-my future uncle- he spent the next couple of days there. Gramps did not sit quite right for a week. Grandma was a very serious woman but she ended this story with a smile on her face. My cousin and I went outside and my Grandpa said I don't want to hear one word about it. We never spoke to him about it again. Dad never heard the end of it though..............



That's AWESOME!!! And your dad lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Brink (Apr 1, 2013)

Moma Brink is still smelling her iPad.


----------

